# My Green Tree Frogs



## ashman07 (Jun 24, 2007)

Here ar some pics of my 7 Green tree frogs. Please don't take notice of the tank I have just brought them a bigger one and i am in the mist of moving them. MORE PICS LATER.
Is there any other types of frogs you can mix with Green tree frogs.
Hope u like.


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 24, 2007)

very nice, how many are in there? do you feed them indviduily?


----------



## ashman07 (Jun 24, 2007)

Thee is 7 in there. No I don't feed them individually, are you meant too?? I normally feed them by hand anyway


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 24, 2007)

I mean do you just chuck a heap of food in there, or do you feed them one by one.


----------



## Tatelina (Jun 24, 2007)

What are their names? 
Just kidding...or can you tell them apart?


----------



## ashman07 (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah when i can't be bothered hand feeding them i just throw a whole heap of food in there. I find all there food outdide. Like the large Boga moths and other sorts of months. So many around at the moment that i don't need to buy food. I can tell most of the frogs appart now.


----------



## Lars K (Jun 24, 2007)

very nice pics and really cute frogs!


----------



## ashman07 (Jul 16, 2007)

Here is the finished tank


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Jul 16, 2007)

Sweet tank and frogs


----------



## Anthony88 (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice and very green in a way.


----------



## blakeus (Jul 16, 2007)

sweet, nice setup good job


----------



## Lars K (Jul 17, 2007)

Awesome tank!!! 
And very nice frogs!!!
I love their green color!


----------



## ashman07 (Jul 17, 2007)

Thanks for the comments


----------



## reece89 (Jul 17, 2007)

nice frogs, nice tank setup


----------



## Brettix (Jul 20, 2007)

UNREAL tanks guys hope to put some pictures of my ones soon.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 20, 2007)

G'Day Ash,
Mate nice frogs. I have seven as well, hoping they will breed this summer. It's probably best to keep the same species in their own tank. White lips can be cannibalistic. I have heard of gtf's eating their own , especially smaller frogs.

Cheers scott.


----------



## Viridae (Sep 8, 2007)

I love the tank! What are tree frogs like to keep? All the ones I see in upmarket pets seem to sit around and not do very much.


----------



## pythofrogis2 (Dec 12, 2007)

Sweet setup with the tank and beautiful lime green colouring i've got 5
GTFS and they look just like yours


----------



## kakariki (Dec 12, 2007)

My son has just bought 6 banjo frog tadpoles in various stages of "legginess". What sorts of plants would be the best to do up their tank? I just love your setup!!! WOW. GTFs are on our list, for sure. Mind if we steal some of your ideas?


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Dec 13, 2007)

nice tank,froggy heaven


----------



## Just_Joshin (Dec 13, 2007)

Nice set-up mate....looks beautiful. 

What brand tank is that?? I'm thinking of getting some frogs in the near future and that style of tank is really nice! Also is the plant real or a fakey??


----------



## Chrisreptile (Dec 14, 2007)

womanator said:


> Nice set-up mate....looks beautiful.
> 
> What brand tank is that?? I'm thinking of getting some frogs in the near future and that style of tank is really nice! Also is the plant real or a fakey??



looks like an exo-terra to me.
great little enclosures

awesome looking frogs ashman


----------

